# West Texas



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Scenes from the western edge of the Edwards Plateau, Texas Hill Country.


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*amazing*

wow! those are amazing pictures. Keep them coming...


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you Hair Trigger.

A few more from the left side of Texas.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## nu2salt (Aug 31, 2007)

These pics are great. I love the wildlife and plantlife in this area. And how did you get the buzzards to pose? You are a talented photographer.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I gotta an idea, You can hang out with me and fish and I hang out with you and take pictures. GREAT PICS!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you very much NU2Salt. I spotted this trio "Tres Amigos" sunning on the H-Frame at roughly a quarter of a mile away. So my timing to close the distance without disrupting their scene was a little edgy and I closed as much as I could without blowing the shot. It's luck is all....so much is luck when filming wild game, some of the toughest shots to make beating the brush in camo to close the distance. I get a lot of satisfication with wildlife shots and it's literally hunting with a lens.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL Chunkn' Charlie, I can do that 

Thank you!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Is that El Capitan peak?


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Guadalupe, the highest point in Texas.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Phenomenal


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

TPW and Texas Highways need to be knocking at your door for use in their magazines. Absolutely incredible. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice pictures. I love that tanker!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yep, I agree with redfish bayrat. You are an awesome photographer. I can learn from you. Sandy


redfish bayrat said:


> TPW and Texas Highways need to be knocking at your door for use in their magazines. Absolutely incredible. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

All I can say is,"Incredible"! I agree......those shots need to be in magazines!!

Thanks for sharing...
Steve


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I like your style. I would label a lot of those, "Pictures I Wish I Had Taken"!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Excellent pictures!*


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you!! We are blessed here in Texas.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

